
Worrisome nonstick chemicals are common in U.S. drinking water: Federal study - howard941
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/02/worrisome-nonstick-chemicals-are-common-us-drinking-water-federal-study-suggests
======
bigmit37
I guess I should get my water tested?

Do common filters that attach to your faucet or are inserted into your fridge
filter these particles?

